# frosty!



## barleymalt (Jan 25, 2011)

a couple shots from yesterday. cc would be appreciated!


----------



## daarksun (Jan 25, 2011)

really like the first shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Destin (Jan 25, 2011)

I really like the first shot too. But it feels like the camera is really high off the ground. Not saying it's bad, it just feels kind of uncomfortable to my eye for some reason...


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 25, 2011)

Both good shots, both technically and aesthetically.  Nice editing as well, and i feel the border adds to the shot, instead of most borders which distract from the shot. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent works; every square inch within the frame adds to the totality of the image

Regards


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 25, 2011)

I like them both very much!
Awesome black and white!


----------



## dallasimagery (Jan 25, 2011)

Love #1!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you shooting infrared?


----------



## barleymalt (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for commenting guys! They are not infrared shots.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

barleymalt said:


> Thanks for commenting guys! They are not infrared shots.



I honestly never even noticed that was snow on the ground. I figured it was grass and that's why I thought it was infrared. ;p Nice pictures tho!


----------



## Awoodward (Jan 26, 2011)

I like both of the shots, although I do like the first one a lot more. Love the trees and the borders on the photos


----------



## MariClaire (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow..a winter wonderland. I love these photos..i'm not sure which I like better!


----------



## pamhudgins (Feb 1, 2011)

I like how both pictures are taken. Keep on shooting 'em.


----------



## Photoartomation (Feb 2, 2011)

beautifully captured
congratulations


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 4, 2011)

I quite like the first one, The eye really is led around the composition by all the elements within.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to agree the 1st shot is awesome!


----------



## mswiech (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent shots. I truly like both shots, but 1 stands out for me more.


----------

